# Orient tandem sprocket



## pelletman (Mar 9, 2010)

We have an Orient tandem that among other things, is missing the seats, handlebars, middle large sprocket, and pedals. I am looking to see if I can find a sprocket, I would also love to see pictures of yours if you have one. I'd like to know what bars and pedals and seats were on them too. Here are the sprockets now..


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 9, 2010)

Dave -

The Charles River Museum of Industry has a couple on display. Talk to Bob H. He knows more about Orients than anyone.

Jim


----------



## pelletman (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks!  I know him and I will contact him.  I figured I'd get the pictures  out there and maybe someone would have one..


----------

